# Eggs & Peppers



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2013)

This is a favorite around here. I love it in a soft french roll with a sasuage patty.Heat evoo in a skillet over med heat add 2 red peppers  cut into bite sized pieces also either a green pepper of yellow, add 1 small onion slice thin. cook stir often til peppers are lightly browned.about 20 min.Then cover and cook about 5 min more til very tender. In bowl beat 8 large eggs with 1/4-1/2 cup of parm add salt and pepper pour eggs over the peppers let set then stir til well set. and serve hot. As I mentioned in small skillet fry a thin sausage , butter a soft french roll, top with eggs and peppers and sausage. this make at least 4 sammies and are they good.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 4, 2013)

That sounds wonderful Ma


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes =


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Yes =


 


Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds wonderful Ma


 


Snip 13 said:


> Yummy!


 
thanks you guys, what would I do without you?
kades/ma


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 5, 2013)

Hiya Kades 

I have a question about your recipe. It sounds sooo good, already have the veggies chopped and ready to go..

What kind of Sausage did you use?

I have on hand bulk ground 1lb packages of Hot & Mild Italian Sausages. They're both in links as well.

Also saw a few 1lb packages in the freezer of bulk ground pre seasoned chicken (was supposed to be stuffed in casings, that didn't happen.) It's good must be the Merlot wine they use..

Have breakfast sausage to.. Guess I'm set. 

Is this another one of your miracle dishes that's just hits the spot no matter what time of day it is? Those are always the best. 

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2013)

Chef Munky said:


> Hiya Kades
> 
> I have a question about your recipe. It sounds sooo good, already have the veggies chopped and ready to go..
> 
> ...


Hi Friend   so good to see you. I just use pork breakfast sausage, but any you enjoy would be fine. I just make them super thin. 
this recipe can be made  like Mc 
donalds YOUR WAY
kades


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 5, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Hi Friend   so good to see you. I just use pork breakfast sausage, but any you enjoy would be fine. I just make them super thin.
> this recipe can be made  like Mc
> donalds YOUR WAY
> kades



Ohhhh, & OHHHH!

I see many possibilities here.. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, specialty sauces.
As It was already suspected. Kades, specialty dish TNT!
Thank you very much.

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2013)

Chef Munky said:


> Ohhhh, & OHHHH!
> 
> I see many possibilities here.. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, specialty sauces.
> As It was already suspected. Kades, specialty dish TNT!
> ...


 Welcome sweetie.
kades/ma


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2013)

another great one, kads.  

although, in italian households here it's called peppers and eggs for some reason. to me, the key was to use good quality evoo, and a little extra of it.

sausage is a nice touch as well. i really miss a little joint near a local airport that served sweet italian sausage with eggs on a buttered roll.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 6, 2013)

buckytom said:


> sausage is a nice touch as well. i really miss a little joint near a local airport that served sweet italian sausage with eggs on a buttered roll.



I am liking the sound of that too Tom


----------

